# PBeM game



## mps42 (Dec 31, 2002)

Attention! 
 Two to three players needed to continue an existing PBem campaing set in a low-magic home-brew world. There are existing carachters that COULD be played but dont HAVE to be played. There ARE character restrictions for existing world conditions reasons that will be explained as needed.
 PLay will be one turn, round or major action per week. Previous players requested that the GM (me) make all dice rolls and they NOT be informed as to the actual rolls but go by the descriptions of what happens. This is open to re-negotiation. 
 You can view a bit of the histories and such at http://members.fortunecity.com/anterra


----------



## dave_o (Dec 31, 2002)

*!*

Gave the website a look, I must say, I am most interested.

If it's not too much trouble, drop me a e-mail with a few specifics.

Thanks!


----------



## mps42 (Jan 22, 2003)

*Still looking*

Just a notice to let anyone who might be interested that the game is still very much open and spots are still available.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 22, 2003)

*I'm interested*

I'm having some trouble getting the website to open, but I may be interested.  Is there something else you can send, or do I need to get my info off that site?


----------

